# Haven't posted in some time...



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just wanted to share a recent piece that I'm pretty proud of and entered in to the world lure build off in Milwaukee.

My entry was a Warmouth Sunfish...and a few others below I posted for fun.


























Peacock Bass










Smallmouth










Musky/Perch Hybrid










Zombie Pike










Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Man those look good!

Mr. A


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Those are nice. You are very talented. Is this a hobby of yours or do you make them to sell?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Very very nice Paul....


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow that is very impressive. Very well done.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Very nice work! Love the 3-D fins on that sunfish. Awesome work with that shadow effect.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Those look great!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks guys...I've seen much progress with many of you as well...some really nice work going on, keep it up!

Yes, I manufacture and sell muskie baits polebender.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres my favorite Shad....I paint about 10 different shad patterns, but this is my personal favorite and cannot wait until it hits the water!

Its called "Sexier Shad"


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Man all of these look awesome. I need to make it a goal this year to learn this craft.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Another Warmouth


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

That really is money...pun intended

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here are some Big Beros and a few Hammers going out to the Georgian Bay to swim around this year!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Here are some Big Beros and a few Hammers going out to the Georgian Bay to swim around this year!



OOOH! I wouldn't want to be them. Something is surely going to devour them! Good Luck!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

So many good colors. I would have to tie them all on at once!! Wouldn't be able to make up my mind witch one to use!!! Great stuff!!!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Wish i had your skills Paul. BTW the custom RR's you've painted for me in the past are my most productive crankbaits.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Very impressive, I really enjoy looking at your work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Super clean work, Paul. Love that top one.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Heres a pattern I just painted I'm calling Antifreeze Perch...I figured you walleye guys would like it. I'll posted finished as well...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You've got some great patterns Paul. That fire perch is amazing! You're war mouth looks incredible.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

More of Paul's handy work can be seen here:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=172997


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow!....Those are a blast from the past Norm! Hope all is well sir!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Man those look like candy to me................ Awesome as always Paul


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Your's are my Go-To lures Paul


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Well those were the days before I used epoxy coatings...I bet they get pretty chewed up easily...I bet some of those colors would work muskies too!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here it is done...My pictures are horrible, sorry!









Couple more...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

And this new pattern that needs a name...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wounded firetiger?

Mr. A


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

great looking work there! are those balsa type poes/style? 
what are the dimensions and wieghts of those?
looks to be a longer squarebill type bait.

the no name=scaley perch


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I checked your website out
Will add you to my favorites and hopefully place an order at some point as my next venture in tackle hording will be muskie gear. I understand that my wallet will suffer tremendously.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few more...










Top one will be named later today...the bottom one is called Purple Haze


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The top one should be Foxy Lady then!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great bait's man.


----------

